# Baby back ribs first timer



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

Guys i was thinking cook these things in the oven @ 300 for around 2 hours then finish em for around 30 minutes over indirect heat over the grill.

it is one slab of ribs around 2 1/4 lbs.  pork baby back ribs.

I was just gonna dry rub em roast em for 2 hours then throw em on the pit and then start basting them and flipping them cookin over indirect heat for 30 mins.

as a first timer, is this relatively fool proof?

any other ideas to make it as easy as possible first time?


----------



## Aurora (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a site that I like for BBQ assistance:

Trade Secrets - ASK THE EXPERTS

I followed their suggestion of steaming the ribs and then grilling.

I placed the ribs in a grill pan on a grilling rack and put a combination of
water, soy sauce, and other spices in the liquid. I steamed them on the
stovetop but I guess you could also steam them in the oven.

I rubbed them after steaming and before grilling.

They came out perfect.


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, that should work nicely. Just make sure the ribs are covered in the oven (wrapped in foil or in a covered roaster). It’s also nice to add a little liquid (1/4 to 1/2 cup should be fine)....apple juice is good......or a mix of apple juice and apple cider vinegar.

You can also choose to finish the ribs with direct heat. For that, build a low fire. You’ll use half as much charcoal as usual, and wait for them to completely ash over after you spread them. Start the ribs skin side down for 5 – 10 minutes, then turn them bone side down and leave 'em that way for the rest of the time while you baste the top. Pretty easy.

Personally, I find Baby Backs to be the Filet Mignon of ribs. As such, I like to grill these directly with a low fire for 45 minutes to 1 hour. I find that smoking baby backs like you do spare ribs leads to a meat that is too soft in my opinion. I like baby backs with a little texture, but still “pull apart” tender and juicy. That is, you can easily pull the bones apart by hand (no need for a knife) but the meat is still firm enough to hold onto the bone and offer just the right amount of resistance when you bite into it. That’s a perfect rib for me. 

However, if you do these for 2 hours in the oven and then finish on the grill, they should be excellent ribs. Go for it!


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 17, 2007)

I say go for it, I have done them that way a lot, but I would put them directly on the grill till browned nicely.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay guys - I have changed it up a little.  I put my oven on "Convect" and i'm convecting them @ 250 degrees for 3 hours.

Excellent replies guys.

I was beating myself up trying to remove the membrane until i realized that the membrane had already been removed, lol.  I saw the video how the guy just pulled it off and we were like Ummmm this is impossible.

But i saw he said in some cryo-packed ribs it had already been removed.

They have already been in the oven, uncovered, for awhile, convecting @ 250 degrees.

Next time i will cover them and put some liquid in.  This will steam them, no?

So you say they should be steamed, then grilled?  I used a dry rub only, no marinade and no basting.  I will baste once they hit the grill.

Keltin - When you say skin side down, you mean i put them so the concave side is down on the grill?  And then flip and baste the concave side?  I was thinking i should baste the meatier side?

Can you clarify for me if you have a sec?

Cheers.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

if i dont cover these up quick...will they be ruined?


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> Okay guys - I have changed it up a little. I put my oven on "Convect" and i'm convecting them @ 250 degrees for 3 hours.
> 
> Excellent replies guys.
> 
> ...


 
It’s fine to roast them in the oven with no liquid. I like to do it just to ensure they’ll be moist especially if I’m gonna’ finish them on the grill. 

I’d cover them though. They don’t necessarily steam when covered with liquid, but the moisture does kind of baste the meat and keep it moist. 

Basically, when you consider the laws of flow such as osmosis, fluids move from a higher concentration to a lower concentration (this is true of heat, electricity, etc). If there is fluid in the meat, and it is cooked in a dry environment, then the fluid is more likely to move outward away from the meat to the less dry air. By keeping the cooking environment moist, you try to equalize the environment so that the difference in potential isn’t enough for excess liquid to flow out of the meat.

By skin side down, I mean meat side down. Baby backs (and all ribs for that matter) have a clear meaty side and a boney side. The bone side is the membrane side. So start meat side down and finish meat side up. This way, the bones diffuse the heat over time and you can easily baste meat that is facing up. This is another reason I never bother removing the membrane. There is almost nothing edible on that side, and I like to grill these, so that side spends most of the time down facing the fire.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

gotcha...ill cover em up.

How about i convect/bake them @ 250 degrees for 2 hours

then finish over indirect heat on the grill, for an additional 45 minutes?

It's a meaty 2 1/4 lb slab of baby backs.


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

In my opinion, that should be fine. That gives a total cook time of 2 hours and 45 minutes at 250+. I find that to be plenty of time for a good baby back. 

Some people like their ribs “falling off the bone”. I’ve made them this way, literally. You could grab the bone, shake it, and the meat falls into your plate. No kidding. 

I call that pulled pork and not a rib. IMHO, the meat should still hold onto the bone for it to be a rib….but it should also be tender and juicy. 2 hours in the oven and 45 on the grill with indirect heat, smoke, and a baste/sauce, should do a fine rib! For baby backs that is. Spare ribs are a bit tougher and require 4 hours total time. 

Actually, you might want to cut grill time to 30 minutes. Stick a tootpick in between two thick ribs and that will tell you how tender it is. Gauge your grill time on that.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

good idea with the toothpick.

This is my first time so im not expecting perfect ribs.

As with everything, practice makes perfect.

With something as unpredictable as a charcoal fire i can never hope for perfect, but im sure within a few tries i will be able to make some excellent ribs.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

okay this is bizarre... my fire will not go out.  I cant get to my coals and i lit the fire like nearly an hour ago.

It is still flaming.  what if it burns up all my coals before the fire even goes out?

should i close the lid to suffocate the flame?


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like it’s burning fat and oil build up from a previous grilling session. It should burn down within 5 minutes. That should be fine.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 17, 2007)

When you cover a dish in a convection oven you actually defeat the purpose of using the convection feature.  A convection oven is meant to circulate around the dish being cooked and keep the heat up against the food.  A cover of any kind will not allow this convection heated air to reach the food.

In my experience you don't gain alot by using the convection oven for covered dishes.


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

Aurora said:


> When you cover a dish in a convection oven you actually defeat the purpose of using the convection feature. A convection oven is meant to circulate around the dish being cooked and keep the heat up against the food. A cover of any kind will not allow this convection heated air to reach the food.
> 
> In my experience you don't gain alot by using the convection oven for covered dishes.


 
Agreed. Which is why I'd suggest never trying pre-baking ribs in a convection oven. It's a waste. BUT, convection is known for a solid temp differential throughout the entire oven.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

When i started off cooking the ribs they weren't covered.

That is why i used the convection feature. 

btw - Ribs were a resounding success.  I cooked @ 250 for 2 hours then finished on the grill for 30 minutes.

I got a picture coming up, have to recharge my camera.

They came out like you said Keltin - They are not falling off the bone, but they are very tender...with a little crisp skin on top.  Delicious.

Honestly much better than i expected seeing its the first time ive cooked ribs.

If i were to have gone into it blind it would have been a disaster

this site is a godsend

cheers, pic coming up


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

pic

next time i'm gonna use that steaming/braising type method that Keltin described.


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> pic
> 
> next time i'm gonna use that steaming/braising type method that Keltin described.


 


Good God man..........that looks wonderful! 

Nice job! Over the past few posts, it seems you're getting the hang of this!!!????? Nice....very nice!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes sir i try very hard.  Thank you.

Let's say next time i want the ribs to be a bit more tender.

What would make them turn out that way?  The steam method? Less time?  More time?

Lower temp, more time in oven, higher temp, less time in oven?

So many variables.....

Cheers


----------



## Aurora (Oct 17, 2007)

You are going to be opening your own BBQ Joint soon!  They look fabuluous.


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

Technically…..longer time in the oven makes them (ribs) more tender. You can do the same with good charcoal and air flow control. But easiest is oven for long time (225 for 3-4 hours) and finished on grill with sauce. Purists will cuss and say nay, but I’ve done it both ways and it does work! If you want crazy tender, drop the temp to 225 for 3.5 hours then grill.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 18, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> Yes sir i try very hard.  Thank you.
> 
> Let's say next time i want the ribs to be a bit more tender.
> 
> ...



Here's my method for spare ribs (St. Louis style - I haven't tried baby backs yet since I started cooking them this way, but it should work the same):

Peel the membrane from the bone side of the rack.  Season with a dry rub that you like (there are as many rubs as there are barbecue cooks).  Wrap in plastic and refrigerate for up to 8 hours to infuse the flavors into the meat.  Remove plastic and section into pieces of about 4 bones each, then wrap in foil.  Place in a sheet pan and bake in a 210° oven for 4-6 hours.  Remove from foil packets and brush with your favorite sauce (Again, there are as many sauces as there are cooks).   Grill on medium to medium high heat for about 3 minutes per side, basting liberally with more sauce each time you turn them (I usually turn them so as to do each side twice).  Turn as needed so as not to burn, especially if sauce has a high sugar content.  

They are fall off the bone tender when I do them this way, and I've yet to get anything but compliments.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't steam them, but cook them low and slow in the oven, then finish off on the (gas) grill after basting with bbq sauce. To remove the membrane, I use a dry paper towel so I can get a good grasp on the end, and it does come off in one piece, if I take my time and peel it back slowly. Naturally, this is done before cooking.
I also rub them with a dry rub, like Emeril's Essence.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 18, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> I don't steam them, but cook them low and slow in the oven, then finish off on the (gas) grill after basting with bbq sauce. To remove the membrane, I use a dry paper towel so I can get a good grasp on the end, and it does come off in one piece, if I take my time and peel it back slowly. Naturally, this is done before cooking.
> I also rub them with a dry rub, like Emeril's Essence.



Essence is a great rub for good, spicy ribs.  I mix it myself and always have it on hand for all sorts of uses.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 18, 2007)

i have a FANTASTIC rub i've been using.

Fav rub i've used.

Its called Adam's Reserve Southwest Rub

Check out the ingredients - 

Cumin

Sweet Pepper Flakes

Onion

Paprika

Garlic

New mexico chile

chipotle chile

black pepper

green chile

coriander

oregano

cilantro

lime oil

This thing is amazing!

Cheers


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 18, 2007)

Cooking ribs again tonight.

250 Degrees for 3 hours and 15 minutes.

Finishing for like 20 minutes on the grill, flipping each 5 minutes and basting.

Will post pics and let you guys know the results.

Cheers!


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 18, 2007)

In case anyone is interested this is the list of ingredients for Emeril's Essence:

Emeril's Essence (From foodtv.com)


2-1/2 tb paprika
2 tb kosher Salt
2 tb garlic powder
1 tb black pepper
1 tb onion powder
1 tb cayenne pepper
1 tb oregano; dried
1 tb thyme; dried

Mix and store in airtight container

Good on pork, beef, chicken, fish....  And seems to bring out different flavors on different meats... or maybe I just have weird taste buds...


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 21, 2007)

Whoa....tonight's ribs were some of the best food i've ever cooked..... BBQ = best hobby ive ever taken up


----------



## keltin (Oct 21, 2007)

Hot **** son, you’ve come a long way in a short bit of time. This batch looks MUCH better and mighty tasty to boot. My wife even complimented them and said that they’re looking a lot closer to what I turn out. 

You used a longer oven time this time right? How was the tenderness this time? 

The only thing I see wrong is you let the sauce side down a few minutes too long, so it blackened and crusted (be careful with those sauces that contain sugar….sugar burns easily). Which, and don’t get me wrong, is tasty in and of itself, but for perfect presentation, you need to scale back on the charring. 

But hey, as was described in Pulp Fiction, it’s a shame that what is pleasing to the taste (touch in the movie) doesn’t always coincide with what is pleasing to the sight.

Mighty fine job, and not to slight your last batch of ribs, but these look a LOT better! Cheers and applause to you my brother!

Oh, and my wife says to send her one of those sausages. It’s done just the way she likes it. Need the addy? 



BUT……what happened to the marinated steak the other night? Did you reduce the marinade? How was it?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 21, 2007)

Marinated steak was good...nothing like these though.......

These were the most tender delicious ribs....i actually like that charring.... maybe a little less would be better... this time was wayyyyyyyyy more tender than the other ones...

i cooked them @ 225 degrees, for 4 hours...and i put them on top of a little rack, and threw some of that citrus tampico juice in a pan below them..them covered with foil...

then i put them on a pretty hot charcoal grill for 16 minutes...four minutes, flip baste, four minutes, flip baste, etc.....

Man, it feels like every time i BBQ i learn somethin new..... just the tendencies of my grill, the way fire works, guessing temp, etc...

so awesome to be able to take 3-5 $ a pound meat and turn it into a delicacy


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 22, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> Marinated steak was good...nothing like these though.......
> 
> These were the most tender delicious ribs....i actually like that charring.... maybe a little less would be better... this time was wayyyyyyyyy more tender than the other ones...
> 
> ...



To get the sauce flavor without so much charring, just flip more often.  I will sometimes do it as often as 2 to 3 minutes per side (and my homemade sauce is low sugar.. I just use molasses in it), and just keep flipping and basting until they get to where you want them to be.


----------

